# Mixing Mud



## wakonako (Sep 7, 2013)

What does everyone use to mix mud? Ive used a couple different types of mixers, but they always seem to get lots of air bubbles in the mud and I have to spend ages working it to eliminate them.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Dec 8, 2010)

drill & drywall mixing paddle. Well, that is the best thing to use anyways. Actually, just working on my garage right now, I am using the one you have to manually push and spin. That is hard on the back and doesn't mix as well.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Use a hand mud masher . Marshalltown makes a good one . That's what I use most times .


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

wakonako said:


> What does everyone use to mix mud? Ive used a couple different types of mixers, but they always seem to get lots of air bubbles in the mud and I have to spend ages working it to eliminate them.


The pocs are in the mud . Some brands are worse than others.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Squirt a little dawn soap in your mud when mixing it. It will help


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> Squirt a little dawn soap in your mud when mixing it. It will help


Always been scared of that ..It works yes. Burns the eyes on sand day!!

2 scoops of L/W in a full 5 gallon of A/P will cut the pocs down ..About the only thing the L/W is good for IMO. ALL- WALL sells a product called no-poc. I've never tried it .


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Compound-Additives/No-Pock-Drywall-Formula.html



I just ordered 2 bottles...Shipping $19


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

blacktop said:


> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Compound-Additives/No-Pock-Drywall-Formula.html
> 
> I just ordered 2 bottles...Shipping $19


Let us know how it works


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I actually use those paint mixers instead of the ones for plaster and concrete. I find I get a pretty good mix with it.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

L/w and l/t?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> drill & drywall mixing paddle. Well, that is the best thing to use anyways. Actually, just working on my garage right now, I am using the one you have to manually push and spin. That is hard on the back and doesn't mix as well.


I used to use this one but have noticed plastic bucket shavings in the mud. I know it sounds dumb but it is almost like the bucket manufacturers are making them softer or cheaper. I since switched to something like this....


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I used to use this one but have noticed plastic bucket shavings in the mud. I know it sounds dumb but it is almost like the bucket manufacturers are making them softer or cheaper. I since switched to something like this....


 Agree with the shavings from bucket cheapness .


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Its the cheap paddles that do the scrapping. I use the ones that look like they are magnesium maybe? Nice soft, round edges and no plastic shavings:thumbsup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

donerightwyo said:


> Its the cheap paddles that do the scrapping. I use the ones that look like they are magnesium maybe? Nice soft, round edges and no plastic shavings:thumbsup:


Got a link? Cause it takes twice as long to mix with the one I posted but those shavings piss me off.


----------



## Mountain Man (Jun 3, 2013)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Got a link? Cause it takes twice as long to mix with the one I posted but those shavings piss me off.


Don't beat the sides of the bucket up. You're mixing the mud not the bucket!


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Mine came from Lowe's. It doesnt damage the bucket.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I used to use this one but have noticed plastic bucket shavings in the mud. I know it sounds dumb but it is almost like the bucket manufacturers are making them softer or cheaper. I since switched to something like this....


There cutting down on the container and the product... It SUCKS!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

...


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Got a link? Cause it takes twice as long to mix with the one I posted but those shavings piss me off.


Maybe this one?http://www.walltools.com/products/d...ixers/marshalltown-36-die-cast-mud-mixer.html

Don't know for sure, I will have to look at one and see what brand they are.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

wow! I'll take some pics tomorrow to show you boys what to mix your mud with...And the potato masher won't be one of em!!.:whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> drill & drywall mixing paddle. Well, that is the best thing to use anyways. Actually, just working on my garage right now, I am using the one you have to manually push and spin. That is hard on the back and doesn't mix as well.





CrpntrFrk said:


> I used to use this one but have noticed plastic bucket shavings in the mud. I know it sounds dumb but it is almost like the bucket manufacturers are making them softer or cheaper. I since switched to something like this....


I use the same one. The shavings come from the gradual sharpening of the paddle blades when it rubs against the side walls of the bucket and the granules in the mix.

Once is becomes sharp enough it begins to nick and shave bits off of the bucket. YMMV


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mbryan said:


> L/w and l/w.
> 
> sorry .


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Mountain Man said:


> Don't beat the sides of the bucket up. You're mixing the mud not the bucket!


:laughing: I know right!?

With pre-mix it not such a problem. It's when I am mixing a bucket of 45 min and trying to get in the corners of the bucket to make sure all the powder is mixed in. I have not had this problem till recent.

I guess I should just take a grinder to the edges of my "good" mixer.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

blacktop said:


> wow! I'll take some pics tomorrow to show you boys what to mix your mud with...And the potato masher won't be one of em!!.:whistling


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I've tried all types of paddles and the cyclone mixing paddle by Hardman Systems is far superior. http://hardmansystems.com/products/paddles/ :thumbup:

http://www.contractortalk.com/reviews/cyclone-mixing-paddles-hardman-systems-industrial


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I've tried all types of paddles and the cyclone mixing paddle by Hardman Systems is far superior. http://hardmansystems.com/products/paddles/ :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/reviews/cyclone-mixing-paddles-hardman-systems-industrial


That looks awesome. Gotta get one of those.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Dec 8, 2010)

I poor a little whiskey in my mud before I mix. But, that is just because the smell motivates me while working. Not sure if it helps get rid of bubbles or not.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok then, L/W?


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

mbryan said:


> Ok then, L/W?


Lightweight?

...'tis how I read it.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

The only time I get the shavings in my mud is if Im using the cheaparse Lowes buckets


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I use the box paddle for hot muds. The tornado mixer for A/P.
Since I started using the Advance tornado mixer The ole bow tie just hangs in the tool shed..


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

tenon0774 said:


> Lightweight? ...'tis how I read it.


Thanks!


----------



## Marven (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm an amature that uses DW Boxes to finish. I've used the NoPoc and it does work. But I swear if I come back to the bucket of mud with NoPoc in it after a few days, the mud is 10 times more slipery and runs right out of the box.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> Let us know how it works


Don't waste your $. I was not impressed !


----------



## MCDllc (Apr 7, 2013)

Maybe your mixing too much, start with a tiny bit of h2o, and work towards your consistency try not to overmix it, switch your drill to reverse as well and do a quick mix. and mash the mud up before you actually start to whip it


----------

